# Selling things as "box lots" doesn't go over too well at my garage sale



## debodun (Aug 26, 2016)

I try to sell things in mass quantities by offering them as a "lot", but I've noticed people don't usually go for that. For instance I put out my bell collection at $10 for the whole lot. Most people just want to buy one or two. When I say that they have to buy the whole collection, they get miffed. One fellow said, "If you wanted one can of sauerkraut at the store and they said you have to buy a case or we won't sell you any, you wouldn't like it, would you?" I said "This isn't comparable to that situation." 

I can't see breaking up a set just because people only want one thing. I guess that I will have to do that or plan on keeping a lot of things. When I went to auctions when my parents were in their collecting phase - the auctions sold a lot of small items as a box lots.

At least people know what they're getting this way. There was a man many years ago that lived on the back street. He's wrap a big box of stuff up and sell it as a "surprise box". He once tried to sell my mother Depression glass "sight unseen" - he wouldn't let her look at it before she bought it, so she didn't.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 26, 2016)

If I were going to a garage sale I'd rather not have to buy a whole box of stuff.  If the seller wants to sell, it helps to be as flexible as possible and consider the customers, rather than be too strict with the rules.  Once I went to an estate sale and that was going on, boxes of kitchen stuff when I only needed one or two items in them.  Consequently I bought nothing.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 27, 2016)

I would sell that one item for the same price as the whole "lot"..


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 27, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> I would sell that one item for the same price as the whole "lot"..View attachment 31677


Ken, that's the best idea yet!  When I was buying and selling on E bay a few years back for fun and when it was profitable, I often bought boxes of items. I knew I could unload the stuff. When I bought items for my personal use I looked for items sold individually. I can see not wanting to break up a collection or set of something. My husband has a coin collection that we are trying to decide on how to sell it.


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2016)

From a "dollar for a box" of assorted "smalls" a person picks out one thing, then asks if he can just "have it". I sure let him "have it".


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 28, 2016)

Even for yard/garage sales, a bit of customer service and providing options can be helpful. If customers are given a choice to buy a box for a more attractive price than what a single item (from the box) price might be, then they've got options. I guess it all depends on whether getting a specific price for something is more important than selling the item. Negotiation is part of the mix and many buyers expect to be able to do that. Some successful flea market sellers I've seen will give free items when a substantial purchase is made. It's all in the spirit of creating a good experience for the customer.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2016)

Near the end of garage sale season, I sometimes offer 10% off for purchases of $50 or more, but few people buy that much at a garage sale.


----------

